# Fast and Furious Spinoff offiziell bestätigt



## Darkmoon76 (11. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fast and Furious Spinoff offiziell bestätigt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Fast and Furious Spinoff offiziell bestätigt*


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. Oktober 2017)

Herrje, lest ihr eure Quellen und den eigenen Artikel überhaupt noch bevor ihr sie veröffentlicht? 

Dann passieren solche eklatanten Fehler wie in diesem nicht.

Das Spin-Off soll sich um The Rock und Statham drehen. Das erklärt auch den Kommentar von Co-Star Gibson, denn wie sollte The Rock die Serie an sich reißen, wenn er doch gar nicht präsenter sein wird als bisher? 

Und als kleiner sprachlicher Tipp: Es gibt den Bindestrich, den man bei diversen Begriffen einsetzen sollte, was wiederum beim Korrekturlesen auffallen würde. Genau wie die Umbenennung von Vin Diesel in Von Diesel.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2017)

Naja wird Diesel halt mal adlig.


----------



## FZShooter (12. Oktober 2017)

PC-Games online wird immer lächerlicher, traurig wie viele Fehler ihr in euren Artikeln habt. von professioneller Recherche ist das meilenweit entfernt


----------



## Riesenhummel (12. Oktober 2017)

Das was mich nervt ist das man immer gleich so aggressiv werden muss! Was ist denn mit euch los leute? SO macht es keinen Spaß mehr, hier in der Community aktiv zu sein.
Immer wird gleich angegriffen gemeckert und draufgehauen! und das sind dann die leute die sich über die toxischen communities aufregen! Ganz toll!

Warum kann man nicht mehr höflich miteinander umgehen und ganz normal auf Fehler hinweisen? Fehler passieren, Jedem. Muss man da gleich so rumtönen und tun als wäre man selbst unfehlbar? Das kotzt mich hier echt an mit euch! Das musste ich einfach mal sagen!


----------



## Solo-Joe (12. Oktober 2017)

Wir haben hier einige Kommentare unter dem Artikel und kein einziger ist an das Thema angelehnt. Man kann den Text doch wohl verstehen? Ein paar Tippfehler sind doch wohl in Ordnung. Wir sind hier schließlich nicht im finalen Semester "Germanistik". Also ohne hier irgendjemanden anzugreifen:

Habt bitte Verständnis und drückt einfach mal ein Auge zu. Ich bezweifle, dass die Redakteure hier nicht wissen, wie man gewisse Sachen richtig schreibt.


----------



## huenni87 (12. Oktober 2017)

Mal was zum Thema:

Ich finds irgendwie blöd wie FnF jetzt gemolken wird. Die letzten Teile waren für sich genommen gute Actionfilme aber mittlerweile ist das einfach zu drüber. Beim ersten XxX hatte man noch gelächelt wie übertrieben der Film doch ist, mittlerweile wirkt XxX gegen FnF wie Kindergarten. Ein paar Streetracer die jetzt am laufenden Band die Welt retten. Klar, dem Massenpublikum gefällt das besser. Dennoch irgendwie schade. Meinetwegen können sie die Serie begraben. Wird nicht passieren solange der $ rollt, ist mir klar.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Oktober 2017)

Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Wir haben hier einige Kommentare unter dem Artikel und kein einziger ist an das Thema angelehnt. Man kann den Text doch wohl verstehen? Ein paar Tippfehler sind doch wohl in Ordnung. Wir sind hier schließlich nicht im finalen Semester "Germanistik". Also ohne hier irgendjemanden anzugreifen:
> 
> Habt bitte Verständnis und drückt einfach mal ein Auge zu. Ich bezweifle, dass die Redakteure hier nicht wissen, wie man gewisse Sachen richtig schreibt.


Ah wenn der Mechaniker demnächst also beim Wechseln der Reifen die Bremsen beschädigt regst du dich bitte auch nicht auf und drückst bitte ein Auge zu, er weiß bestimmt wie man das macht ohne Bremsen zu beschädigen. 

Sorry, aber die Redakteure/Journalisten werden hier dafür bezahlt ihren Job zu machen, und zum Job eines Redakteurs/Journalisten gehört es sprachlich saubere, ordentlich recherchierte Texte zu schreiben. Und daran ist man hier ganz klar gescheitert.

Den Text kann man auch völlig falsch verstehen weil ein nicht gerade unwichtiger Teil des Textes schlicht falsch ist und das Zitat von Gibson am Ende dadurch dann völlig aus der Luft ergriffen scheint.

Vom stillschweigenden ändern einiger Fehler mal ganz abgesehen, das ist auch nicht gerade sauberer Stil.


----------



## Riesenhummel (12. Oktober 2017)

Das entschuldigt aber nicht den Tonfall mit dem auf die fehler aufmerksam gemacht wird. Da frage ich mich, ob man den leuten keinen Anstand und Respekt mehr beibringt. Hat da die Erziehung versagt? Warum muss man immer gleich beleidigend werden und andere beschimpfen? was ist denn los mit den Leuten heutzutage?
Ich finde das unmöglich!
Da hätte es doch auch gereicht zu schreiben "Hey euch ist da ein fehler unterlaufen, das stimmt so nicht. Bitte ändert das!" Stattdesen wird draufgehauen, beschimpft, beleidigt und nachgetreten. Schöne Welt in der wir da leben.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Oktober 2017)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Das entschuldigt aber nicht den Tonfall mit dem auf die fehler aufmerksam gemacht wird. Da frage ich mich, ob man den leuten keinen Anstand und Respekt mehr beibringt. Hat da die Erziehung versagt? Warum muss man immer gleich beleidigend werden und andere beschimpfen? was ist denn los mit den Leuten heutzutage?
> Ich finde das unmöglich!
> Da hätte es doch auch gereicht zu schreiben "Hey euch ist da ein fehler unterlaufen, das stimmt so nicht. Bitte ändert das!" Stattdesen wird draufgehauen, beschimpft, beleidigt und nachgetreten. Schöne Welt in der wir da leben.


Ähm keine Ahnung was du dir da einbildest, aber hier wurde niemand beschimpft, beleidigt und auch nicht draufgehauen oder nachgetreten.

Du scheinst irgendwie deutliche Kritik irgendwie falsch zu verstehen und als persönlichen Angriff zu sehen, obwohl dem gar nicht der Fall ist. Persönliches Trauma?


----------



## Riesenhummel (13. Oktober 2017)

"PC-Games online wird immer lächerlicher" soll keine Beleidigung sein?
Der Ton macht die Musik. Auch Worte wie "Herrje" vermitteln einen sehr negativen Eindruck.
Ich empfinde das nicht als höflich. Da kann man andere Formulierungen wählen, die einfach respektvoller sind.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Oktober 2017)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> "PC-Games online wird immer lächerlicher" soll keine Beleidigung sein?
> Der Ton macht die Musik. Auch Worte wie "Herrje" vermitteln einen sehr negativen Eindruck.
> Ich empfinde das nicht als höflich. Da kann man andere Formulierungen wählen, die einfach respektvoller sind.


Man kann nur Personen beleidigen, PC Games ist keine Person. Davon ab ist das weit von einer Beleidigung entfernt. Du hast da eine sehr empfindliche Einstellung was eine Beleidigung ist, mindestens 90% sehen das anders als du.

Und natürlich ist herrje ein negativ gemeinter Ausdruck. Soll ich jetzt jubeln weil man einen Artikel voller Fehler geschrieben hat?

Ich sag ja du hast da wohl ein persönlicher Trauma wenn du dich in diese Kleinigkeit so reinhängst und das zu mehr aufbauschst als es ist.


----------



## Riesenhummel (13. Oktober 2017)

Nein, du sollst nicht jubeln aber warum kann man sich nicht mehr höflich äußern?
"Ihr habt da einen fehler gemacht, bitte korrigiert ihn". Was ist so schlimm daran, das so zu formulieren? 

Der fehler wird nicht mit Absicht gemacht worden sein, um jemanden zu ärgern. Aber es herrscht immer ein so rauer Ton bei jeder Kleinigkeit, die schief läuft. Muss das echt sein?


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Oktober 2017)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Nein, du sollst nicht jubeln aber warum kann man sich nicht mehr höflich äußern?
> "Ihr habt da einen fehler gemacht, bitte korrigiert ihn". Was ist so schlimm daran, das so zu formulieren?


Was ist daran schlimm es nicht so zu formulieren? Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten, wo du anscheinend gerne wärst, und jeder den anderen nur noch mit dem Wattebausch anfasst. Man kann Kritik auch deutlich machen, damit hier auch mal was passiert. Das ist nicht der erste Fehler und oft genug wird auch einfach gar nicht reagiert.



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Der fehler wird nicht mit Absicht gemacht worden sein, um jemanden zu ärgern.


Warum unterstellst du jetzt sowas? Was soll die Ablenkung?



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Aber es herrscht immer ein so rauer Ton bei jeder Kleinigkeit, die schief läuft. Muss das echt sein?


Dein persönliches Trauma muss echt schlimm sein das du hier ständig aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machst. Was ist dir passiert das du so überreagierst?


----------



## Riesenhummel (13. Oktober 2017)

Und schon wieder greifst du an.  Verstehe ich nicht. Was gibt es dir dich so auszudrücken? Was hat das mit Kindergarten zu tun? Es gibt einfach normale und höfliche Umgangsformen, die auc Erwachsene beherrschen sollten. Wieso nutzt man die nicht? Wieso muss man gleich immer aggressiv werden?
Warum ist für dich das Internet offenbar ein Freibrief die Sau rauszulassen? Sprichst du so auch mit deinem lehrer, deinem Chef, deinen Eltern, irgendwelchen Leuten auf der Straße?
Ich kapier einfach nicht, warum man sich nicht mehr in einem normalen, ruhigen und höflichen Ton unterhalten kann und auch in so einem ton auf Fehler hinweisen kann?


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Oktober 2017)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Und schon wieder greifst du an.  Verstehe ich nicht. Was gibt es dir dich so auszudrücken? Was hat das mit Kindergarten zu tun? Es gibt einfach normale und höfliche Umgangsformen, die auc Erwachsene beherrschen sollten. Wieso nutzt man die nicht? Wieso muss man gleich immer aggressiv werden?
> Warum ist für dich das Internet offenbar ein Freibrief die Sau rauszulassen? Sprichst du so auch mit deinem lehrer, deinem Chef, deinen Eltern, irgendwelchen Leuten auf der Straße?
> Ich kapier einfach nicht, warum man sich nicht mehr in einem normalen, ruhigen und höflichen Ton unterhalten kann und auch in so einem ton auf Fehler hinweisen kann?


Wir drehen und so lange im Kreis bis du endlich mal kapierst das hier niemand angegriffen wird und du da ein echtes Problem hast jedwede Form von Kritik als persönlichen Angriff zu sehen und alles übertreibst damit du ein Argument hast.

Ich beende das jedenfalls jetzt mit dir hier, es bringt nichts da du irgendwie wohl in einer Wattebauschwelt lebst die weit entfernt von der Realität ist und meinst diese Wattebauschwelt müsste die Realität aber sein.


----------



## Riesenhummel (13. Oktober 2017)

Wenn die Realität heißt, dass man sich nicht mehr in einem normalen Ton unterhalten und ohne irgendwelche Sticheleien oder einen aggresiven Tonfall Kritik äußern kann dann lebe ich gerne in der Wattbauschwelt. 
Auch bin hier raus aus der Diskussion.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Oktober 2017)

ich muss Hummel recht geben, diese Sticheleien (Trauma-Geblubber) sind absolut überflüssig und unangebracht.


----------



## Solo-Joe (13. Oktober 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ah wenn der Mechaniker demnächst also beim Wechseln der Reifen die Bremsen beschädigt regst du dich bitte auch nicht auf und drückst bitte ein Auge zu, er weiß bestimmt wie man das macht ohne Bremsen zu beschädigen.
> 
> Sorry, aber die Redakteure/Journalisten werden hier dafür bezahlt ihren Job zu machen, und zum Job eines Redakteurs/Journalisten gehört es sprachlich saubere, ordentlich recherchierte Texte zu schreiben. Und daran ist man hier ganz klar gescheitert.
> 
> ...



Die KFZ-Werkstatt bezahle ich dafür aber auch direkt. Jene kann ich für Fehler verklagen. Du kannst dich ja gerne aufregen, wenn du direkt dafür bezahlst. Aber du hast hier keinen einzigen Cent investiert. Und wenn du die Werbeeinahmen lieber einer andere Website spendieren magst, hält dich hier sicherlich keiner auf.

PC Games ist ein solides Magazin. Kann ich nicht von allen anderen Websites behaupten, weswegen ich meine täglichen News von hier beziehe.


----------



## SGDrDeath (14. Oktober 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich muss Hummel recht geben, diese Sticheleien (Trauma-Geblubber) sind absolut überflüssig und unangebracht.


Genau wie seine Einbildung das hier jemand beschimpft, beleidigt und auch draufgehauen oder nachgetreten wurde.



Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Die KFZ-Werkstatt bezahle ich dafür aber auch direkt. Jene kann ich für Fehler verklagen. Du kannst dich ja gerne aufregen, wenn du direkt dafür bezahlst.


Wie verklicker ich dir jetzt das ich hier auch direkt bezahle, ohne das für dich eine Welt zusammenbricht.



Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Aber du hast hier keinen einzigen Cent investiert.


Oh doch, aber schon klar erstmal unterstellen. Soviel zum Thema wer hier die Sau raus lässt wie jemand anders meinte.



Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Und wenn du die Werbeeinahmen lieber einer andere Website spendieren magst, hält dich hier sicherlich keiner auf.


Achso, anstatt Fehler zu kritisieren soll man lieber zu einer anderen Seite gehen und das hier schlechter werden lassen Sehr interessante Logik, wird dem Verlag bestimmt gefallen wenn ihm die User und damit Einnahmen wegrennnen



Solo-Joe schrieb:


> PC Games ist ein solides Magazin. Kann ich nicht von allen anderen Websites behaupten, weswegen ich meine täglichen News von hier beziehe.


Ne ist klar, ein inhaltlich fehlerhafter Artikel ist solide. Ich möchte lieber nicht wissen du dann als gut einstufst.

Aber gute, ich lass es lieber, einige hier scheinen es toll zu finden wenn fehlerhafte Artikel produziert werden und wenn man dann direkt und deutlich darauf hinweist ist man gleich der Buhmann.


----------

